# Wire Mesh underneath



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

I hit a bump in the road. I looked underneath my car and near the front of my car there is something that looks like a wire mesh. It also looks like it is connected in someway to the exhaust system. What is that? Is it easy to replace. After I hit the bump I didn't notice any different in driven like any noise or shaking. The wire mesh just seems to be torn apart a little.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's just a mesh that covers the front exhaust pipe. Why it's there, I don't know but we remove them all of the time at work.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

ive never seen "wire mesh" underneath my altima b4..and i have a complete header back exhaust that i installed


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

He's talking about the flex pipe. 

Unless you hear your exhaust more then before you'll be ok, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## mconstant (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes it did end being the flex pipe. Thank you for your help.


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 28, 2010)

If you need some wire mesh to replace this you can try here:

wire mesh


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

THat's not exactly the same type of mesh. It's actually a braided stainless steel wire covering that add's strength to the flex joint while still allowing it to "flex." It compensates for the back and forth movement of the transversly mounted engine under torque. Without the flex joint, a solid exhaust pipe would be stressed under the same conditions.


----------

